# Fare la civetta ...



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


ma?
voglia di sperimentare il proprio ascendente sull'altro sesso?
ricerca di conferme?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

*..*

Magari solo un pò put.....na..........., ormai è sposata...........,


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari solo un pò put.....na..........., ormai è sposata...........,


prima di sposartela non lo sapevi?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prima di sposartela non lo sapevi?


Forse lo sapeva, ma non era ancora la sua fidanzata.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse lo sapeva, ma non era ancora la sua fidanzata.


...ma sei l'autore del 3D??? perchè parli in terza persona???? ....sempre la solita storia io con i non registrati non ci capisco un cavolo


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari solo un pò put.....na..........., ormai è sposata...........,


commento amaro il tuo
o l'accetti per quello che lei è, oppure devi cercare una soluzione


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma sei l'autore del 3D??? perchè parli in terza persona???? ....sempre la solita storia io con i non registrati non ci capisco un cavolo


ti quoto
confondo sempre le risposte


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........



una mia cara amica era così....battute sul sesso, simpatia e occhioni da cerbiatta, il marito non la soddisfava quanto lei voleva e tutti gli uomini la portavano al centro dei loro discorsi. Poi si è scopata mio marito....attento....forse lei l'ha fatto prima di te.....

ex lacrima


----------



## Duchessa (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


Ma dimmi, è nata tonda e l'hai sposata quadrata?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma sei l'autore del 3D??? perchè parli in terza persona???? ....sempre la solita storia io con i non registrati non ci capisco un cavolo


Nono, dimentico sempre la firma...
Sorry

Hiro


----------



## Eretteo (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


Bravo,piazzagliene du,che poi potrai tornare a casa col borsone disseccato ed il portafoglio alleggerito,e mettere il tuo sassolino di fianco al muliebre K2,ciao.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nono, dimentico sempre la firma...
> Sorry
> 
> Hiro


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Aprile 2012)

*..*

Ma ho sbagliato a sposarla dopo 12 mesi.... durante il fidanzamento non era così ha esagerato dopo la nasciata del figlio.......


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma ho sbagliato a sposarla dopo 12 mesi.... durante il fidanzamento non era così ha esagerato dopo la nasciata del figlio.......


avete corso un pochino....ma da quanto tempo siete sposati? e da quanto è nato vostro figlio?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


Ma no dei...tu fa...il barbagianni no?


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei...tu fa...il barbagianni no?


non l'ho capita.... XD




.........................ahhhhhhhhhhh adesso si............. :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei...tu fa...il barbagianni no?


dai battuta carina, magari ha fatto ridere anche non registrato
comunque non penso che il pan per focaccia sia la soluzione migliore in certi casi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> dai battuta carina, magari ha fatto ridere anche non registrato
> comunque non penso che il pan per focaccia sia la soluzione migliore in certi casi


Ma in altri si eh?
In molti si...
Poi a bocce ferme: parliamone no?
Insomma Flavia Peace and Love.

Tu per sbaglio mi pesti un piede, io per sbaglio ti do un palpone al culo.

Poi parliamo e diciamo...Peace and Love.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


La rimprovero!!!
Dio mio se mio marito mi " rimproverasse " gli rido in faccia....

Uscite separati no!


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in altri si eh?
> In molti si...
> Poi a bocce ferme: parliamone no?
> Insomma Flavia Peace and Love.
> ...


ma....
 se per sbaglio ti pesto un piede, e tu di rimando mi palpi il culo, ti arriva una centra:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
ci sono casi in cui occhio per occhio va bene?
tu mi metti le corna e io le rimetto a te, così siamo pari?
 ma parlare chiaro, essere sinceri no?
"caro mio tu non mi basti, quindi cerco altrove per stare bene"
se al marito sta bene tutto ok, ma se si lamenta allora c'è qualcosa che non va
ma questo modo di vivere può essere chiamato matrimonio?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma....
> se per sbaglio ti pesto un piede, e tu di rimando mi palpi il culo, ti arriva una centra:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ci sono casi in cui occhio per occhio va bene?
> tu mi metti le corna e io le rimetto a te, così siamo pari?
> ...



Si ma mica ha detto che lo tradisce.... Ha detto solo che fa la civetta ...
E che ci sará mai ... Dai 

chi più chi meno noi donne lo siamo un Po di natura no!


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma mica ha detto che lo tradisce.... Ha detto solo che fa la civetta ...
> E che ci sará mai ... Dai
> 
> chi più chi meno noi donne lo siamo un Po di natura no!


lui la definita pu..... quindi anche se non passa dalla grammatica alla pratica, è evidente a mio parere che lui soffre per questi suoi comportamenti


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lui la definita pu..... quindi anche se non passa dalla grammatica alla pratica, è evidente a mio parere che lui soffre per questi suoi comportamenti


Ok ... Lui La definisce pu... na ...
Ma non ha detto che lo ha tradito..

O si bhó forse non ho letto bene...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ... Lui La definisce pu... na ...
> Ma non ha detto che lo ha tradito..
> 
> O si bhó forse non ho letto bene...


il punto non è il tradimento, a parere mio ben inteso, ma il perseverare in comportamenti che fanno stare male la persona che hai accanto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma mica ha detto che lo tradisce.... Ha detto solo che fa la civetta ...
> E che ci sará mai ... Dai
> 
> chi più chi meno noi donne lo siamo un Po di natura no!


Ah vien qua mia cara taglialegna noi siam...
E le puttanone noi amiam!
Evviva la luna
ciuluma!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma....
> se per sbaglio ti pesto un piede, e tu di rimando mi palpi il culo, ti arriva una centra:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ci sono casi in cui occhio per occhio va bene?
> tu mi metti le corna e io le rimetto a te, così siamo pari?
> ...


Se sapessi chiedi in giro...
Il mondo matrimoniale è fatto così.
Uno si pavoneggia con gli amici dicendo che sua moglie è na santa.
Gli amici girano la faccia per ogni canton per non ridergli in faccia no?

E sto qua...fa...
A mi la me dona la me soddisfa a 360 gradi!

E io...
Ciò sbrufon ma ti sito sicuro di soddsfare lei a 360 gradi?

E mi arriva un pizzicotto sul culo...
Ma vuoi stare zitto...conte deficente?
Non svegliare il can che dorme eh?

Orsù Flavia sposati!
Vivila sta faccendina...
E se trovi il tipo tosto...

Ne vedi di cose eh?


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se sapessi chiedi in giro...
> Il mondo matrimoniale è fatto così.
> Uno si pavoneggia con gli amici dicendo che sua moglie è na santa.
> Gli amici girano la faccia per ogni canton per non ridergli in faccia no?
> ...


credo che continuerò a perseverare nel mio stato di zitellaggio, ops stato da single:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
eppure una volta ci sono andata vicina


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

*...*

Ma per specificare penso che ancora non mi ha tradito.... vi do alcune informazioni:
Abbiamo un bambino di circa 4 anni e siamo sposati da sette...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2012)

Scusa, non è che non ti credo, ma l'essere più o meno civetta e provocante con gli uomini, dipende da chi guarda.
Può essere che sia come la racconti tu, può essere che tu sia iper reattivo ad atteggiamenti di pura socialità.
Lo dico perchè mi ricordo, tra le altre cose, le 3 ore di discussione in piena notte, fuori, al freddo e al gelo, difendendomi dall'accusa di aver fatto capire la mia disponibilità sessuale a due convitati, avendo osato io dire per ben due volte che tra gli attori jonny depp è il sogno di ogni donna.

Comunque.
Lei è civetta... sì, no...
Se lo è... gioca, o punta a qualcosa? Lo fa per natura, innocentemente, o sente il bisogno di qualcosa, di conferme?
Continua a farlo per dispetto a te, o perchè davvero non c'è nulla di male, e non si vuole sentire ingabbiata per tue fisime?

Solo tu E lei potete rispondere.
Se posso permettermi, metti da parte l'incazzatura e il nervoso e cerca di osservare in modo più distaccato possibile la cosa.
E quando ne parli con lei, prova a metterti in uno stato d'animo di ascolto e apertura.

Ci sono troppe risposte possibili perchè tu punti a una sola.

In bocca al lupo...


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma mica ha detto che lo tradisce.... Ha detto solo che fa la civetta ...
> E che ci sará mai ... Dai
> 
> chi più chi meno noi donne lo siamo un Po di natura no!


ma anche un'Adda a volte


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che continuerò a perseverare nel mio stato di zitellaggio, ops stato da single:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> eppure una volta ci sono andata vicina


Flavia non assecondare. ci sono anche altri tipi di uomini e matrimoni.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


E' diventata piuttosto strz...
Beh, ma quanti anni avete?
Sposati da 7 con un bimbo di 4, magari sente che la vita le sta sfuggendo di mano...sai i soliti discorsi "voglio godermi la vita,...ecc..".


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' diventata piuttosto strz...
> Beh, ma quanti anni avete?
> Sposati da 7 con un bimbo di 4, *magari sente che la vita le sta sfuggendo di mano*...sai i soliti discorsi "voglio godermi la vita,...ecc..".


da donna comprendi questo comportamento?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> da donna comprendi questo comportamento?


Dipende...non dopo 7 anni di matrimonio e un figlio, credo che quelle due scelte debbano riempire la vita e renderti soddisfatta, il che non vuol dire comunque non coltivare i propri interessi, ecc..
Quello che ha descritto l'autore è un po' oltre la mia comprensione.:condom:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende...non dopo 7 anni di matrimonio e un figlio, credo che quelle due scelte debbano riempire la vita e renderti soddisfatta, il che non vuol dire comunque non coltivare i propri interessi, ecc..
> Quello che ha descritto l'autore è un po' oltre la mia comprensione.:condom:


intendevo* in ogni caso* che da donna puoi comprendere che se senti che la vita ti scappa via la "soluzione" è fare la civetta a più non posso?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> intendevo* in ogni caso* che da donna puoi comprendere che se senti che la vita ti scappa via la "soluzione" è fare la civetta a più non posso?


Ahhh...e parla chiaro noo??
Mah, no...come soluzione no, decisamente no.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhh...e parla chiaro noo??
> Mah, no...come soluzione no, decisamente no.


ecco. 
adesso sarebbe interessante che rispondesse qualcuna che ha vissuto e ha provato questa "soluzione" e scrivesse il perchè e il per come.


----------



## Flavia (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Flavia non assecondare. ci sono anche altri tipi di uomini e matrimoni.


si Angelo lo so, nonostante tutto quello che si pensa e si sente in giro, sono sicura che ci sono persone serie a questo mondo
e dico ciò nonostante tutte le bastonate che ho preso, stupida o inguaribile ottimista?


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........



probabilmente fa la civetta perchè è una civetta
può essere semplicemente il suo modo di comportarsi
con te ha fatto uguale?


----------



## Flavia (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> intendevo* in ogni caso* che da donna puoi comprendere che se senti che la vita ti scappa via la "soluzione" è fare la civetta a più non posso?


questo atteggiamento per me è il sintomo di un malessere, ma ribadisco sempre a parere mio


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si Angelo lo so, nonostante tutto quello che si pensa e si sente in giro, sono sicura che ci sono persone serie a questo mondo
> e dico ciò nonostante tutte le bastonate che ho preso, stupida o inguaribile ottimista?


no. persona "normale". con esigenze "normali". che seppure vede il peggio negli altri è consapevole che il meglio esiste. il fatto che una sola persona sappia di essere "a posto" in un mondo in cui ci sono persone che non lo sono presuppone che ce ne siano altre simili a sè. non si può credere di essere un unicum.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento per me è il sintomo di un malessere, ma ribadisco sempre a parere mio


pure a me.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p.......* Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna.*..........


Viste le premesse mi sa che lei ha già un giro di vantaggio su di te 

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no. persona "normale". con esigenze "normali". che seppure vede il peggio negli altri è consapevole che il meglio esiste. il fatto che una sola persona sappia di essere "a posto" in un mondo in cui ci sono persone che non lo sono presuppone che ce ne siano altre simili a sè. non si può credere di essere un unicum.


E' l'estremo argine delle mie difese contro l'inarrestabile aumento di entropia dell'universo relazionale. 
Se cede quello sono fottuta :scared:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma anche un'Adda a volte


Che poi attraggono esemplari impollinatori e respingono quelli predatori....


----------



## Flavia (15 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> E' l'estremo argine delle mie difese contro l'inarrestabile aumento di entropia dell'universo relazionale.
> Se cede quello sono fottuta :scared:


l'universo evolve perchè l' entropia è sempre in costante aumento


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'universo evolve perchè l' entropia è sempre in costante aumento


Allora sono fottuta, è ufficiale. E anche Angelo Merkel lo è, qualcuno glielo dica


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia cara amica era così....battute sul sesso, simpatia e occhioni da cerbiatta, il marito non la soddisfava quanto lei voleva e tutti gli uomini la portavano al centro dei loro discorsi. Poi si è scopata mio marito....attento....forse lei l'ha fatto prima di te.....
> 
> ex lacrima


A me è successa la stessa cosa, stessa dinamica dei fatti.
Ciliegina


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Allora sono fottuta, è ufficiale. E anche Angelo Merkel lo è, qualcuno glielo dica


AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH ma su...


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH ma su...


:carneval:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :carneval:


a me devono avvisare di qualcosa che non so


----------



## Flavia (15 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Allora sono fottuta, è ufficiale. E anche Angelo Merkel lo è, qualcuno glielo dica


non siete soli, avete buona compagnia


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non siete soli, avete buona compagnia


chi non salta non fottuto è è


----------



## stellacadente (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........



spesso ho lo stesso problema con mio marito....e la tua stessa idea! :diavoletto:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


comportamento davvero detestabile e di dubbio gusto ; brutta figura fa lei e la fa fare anche a te


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comportamento davvero detestabile e di dubbio gusto ; brutta figura fa lei e la fa fare anche a te



Rimango tuttavia dubbiosa sulla possibilità che il comportamento della moglie sia davvero così come lo descrive...
La sensibilità di ognuno è diversa.
Mio marito si sentiva umiliato dal mio comportamento in occasioni che per me erano assolutamente innocenti.

PS cmq se una persona si comporta male, umilia se stessa, non credo faccia fare brutta figura al compagno...


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........


Perchè ti manca di rispetto.
Evidentemente non ne meriti vista la frase finale.


----------



## stellacadente (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rimango tuttavia dubbiosa sulla possibilità che il comportamento della moglie sia davvero così come lo descrive...
> La sensibilità di ognuno è diversa.
> Mio marito si sentiva umiliato dal mio comportamento in occasioni che per me erano assolutamente innocenti.
> 
> PS cmq se una persona si comporta male, umilia se stessa, *non credo faccia fare brutta figura al compagno*...


però lo mette in una situazione imbarazzante...come a dire: si tu stai qui, però io faccio la civetta con altri uomini...quindi è come dire: tu ora non sei così importante come coloro da cui mi voglio far guardare. E' come sminuirlo davanti agli altri. se uscissero separati, sarei d'accordo con te...se  si comporta male la figuraccia la fa lei, punto. ma se sono insieme avere un atteggiamento ambiguo con altri è poco rispettoso per la persona che la accompagna....


----------



## bubu (16 Aprile 2012)

concordo con nausicaa


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> però lo mette in una situazione imbarazzante...come a dire: si tu stai qui, però io faccio la civetta con altri uomini...quindi è come dire: tu ora non sei così importante come coloro da cui mi voglio far guardare. E' come sminuirlo davanti agli altri. se uscissero separati, sarei d'accordo con te...se  si comporta male la figuraccia la fa lei, punto. ma se sono insieme avere un atteggiamento ambiguo con altri è poco rispettoso per la persona che la accompagna....



Secondo te -domanda vera, non sto battagliando- c'è modo di "disinnescare" l'imbarazzo causato dal comportamento volgare o cmq inappropriato del compagno/a?
Mi stavo chiedendo... il mio lui fa lo scemo con qualcuna. Io che faccio? Me ne sto in disparte? Vado a ripigliarmelo con uno sguardo di intesa agli altri tipo "eh, che ci volete fare... è idiota..."

Mi sono sentita in imbarazzo in diverse occasioni, per motivo del comportamento altrui, e non sono riuscita a disinnescare. Ci sarà un modo?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Rimango tuttavia dubbiosa sulla possibilità che il comportamento della moglie sia davvero così come lo descrive...
> *La sensibilità di ognuno è diversa.
> Mio marito si sentiva umiliato dal mio comportamento in occasioni che per me erano assolutamente innocenti.
> 
> PS cmq se una persona si comporta male, umilia se stessa, non credo faccia fare brutta figura al compagno...


questo lo devi chiedere a chi scrive.
se mio marito fa l'idiota davanti a me è chiaro che mi manchi di rispetto; è ovvio che non si parla di gentilezze, scherzi e altro di normale amministrazione


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo lo devi chiedere a chi scrive.
> se mio marito fa l'idiota davanti a me è chiaro che mi manchi di rispetto; è ovvio che non si parla di gentilezze, scherzi e altro di normale amministrazione



Non lo chiedo, perchè non credo esista una misura obiettiva di quanto l'altro manchi di rispetto a noi con il suo comportamento, ma solo una misura soggettiva di quanto certi atteggiamenti ci diano fastidio.

Al massimo, bisognerebbe chiedere a lei, che cosa pensa quando agisce in un modo o in un altro.

Bè, no, dai. Rimangio. Ci sono certe cose che sì, sono una mancanza di rispetto.

Cmq chiedo anche a te. In quel caso, che fai?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo chiedo, perchè non credo esista una misura obiettiva di quanto l'altro manchi di rispetto a noi con il suo comportamento, ma solo una misura soggettiva di quanto certi atteggiamenti ci diano fastidio.
> 
> Al massimo, bisognerebbe chiedere a lei, che cosa pensa quando agisce in un modo o in un altro.
> 
> ...


intanto cerco di non mettermi in questa situazione e sceglo un uomo che non mi faccia fare di queste figure, se rincoglionisce nella senilità quella volta taccio con il sorriso elegante stampato in faccia, la sera presento il conto : non dovrà esserci una prossima volta.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto cerco di non mettermi in questa situazione e sceglo un uomo che non mi faccia fare di queste figure, se rincoglionisce nella senilità quella volta taccio con il sorriso elegante stampato in faccia, la sera presento il conto : non dovrà esserci una prossima volta.


il classico sempreverde...."mo' che vieni a casa facciamo i conti"...

brava Mine'...sderenalo...

ahahahahah


----------



## stellacadente (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo te -domanda vera, non sto battagliando- c'è modo di "disinnescare" l'imbarazzo causato dal comportamento volgare o cmq inappropriato del compagno/a?
> Mi stavo chiedendo... il mio lui fa lo scemo con qualcuna. Io che faccio? Me ne sto in disparte? Vado a ripigliarmelo con uno sguardo di intesa agli altri tipo "eh, che ci volete fare... è idiota..."
> 
> Mi sono sentita in imbarazzo in diverse occasioni, per motivo del comportamento altrui, e non sono riuscita a disinnescare. Ci sarà un modo?



se c'è...io non l'ho ancora trovato! :unhappy: almeno non uno da applicare nel mentre della situazione imbarazzante...mettici poi che ogni situazione è a sè, ed ecco che la ricetta non esiste....so solo che per quanto mi riguarda non faccio a lui ciò che non vorrei fosse fatto a me...poi sarà pure una questione di autostima, per cui io posso sentirmi in imbarazzo, sminuita ecc per comportamenti che ad un'altra persona farebbero solo storcere un pò il naso...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

io a disinnescare e a gelare sono bravissima, di fronte al marito di un'altra che fa lo scemo con insistenza non avrei dubbi a farlo.
lo ignorerei preferendo rivolgermi a lei


----------



## ciliegina (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rimango tuttavia dubbiosa sulla possibilità che il comportamento della moglie sia davvero così come lo descrive...
> La sensibilità di ognuno è diversa.
> Mio marito si sentiva umiliato dal mio comportamento in occasioni che per me erano assolutamente innocenti.
> 
> PS cmq se una persona si comporta male, umilia se stessa, non credo faccia fare brutta figura al compagno...



Estate 2011, in vacanza anche con la facera di mio marito. 
Io cambio il pannolino del mio terzo bambino davanti a lei, a mio marito e al marito, un po' in disparte. 
Lei: Che bel pisello che tiene 'sto creaturo (tre mesi d'uomo)
Io: Ah, non lo so, bisognerà vedere una volta cresciuto, da piccolini che vuoi che si capisca.
Lei, rivolta a mio marito: E tu, da piccolo, come ce l'avevi?

Avrei dovuto risponderle che magari sapendo come ce l'ha da adulto poteva farsi un'idea di quanto crescerà quello di mio figlio. Ho fatto finta di niente per non sputtanarla.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Estate 2011, in vacanza anche con la facera di mio marito.
> Io cambio il pannolino del mio terzo bambino davanti a lei, a mio marito e al marito, un po' in disparte.
> Lei: Che bel pisello che tiene 'sto creaturo (tre mesi d'uomo)
> Io: Ah, non lo so, bisognerà vedere una volta cresciuto, da piccolini che vuoi che si capisca.
> ...


a me pare un cicinin eccessiva....

pero' bisognerebbe analizzare il contesto....magari era stata 8 ore sotto il solleone senza cappellino...


----------



## ciliegina (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pare un cicinin eccessiva....
> 
> pero' bisognerebbe analizzare il contesto....magari era stata 8 ore sotto il solleone senza cappellino...


E' 'na zoccola!


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a disinnescare e a gelare sono bravissima, di fronte al marito di un'altra che fa lo scemo con insistenza non avrei dubbi a farlo.
> lo ignorerei preferendo rivolgermi a lei



Scusa, ma disinnescare e gelare chi ci prova con te è facile (è facile fare sentire un deficiente chi si attacca alla donna sbagliata).
Il problema è disinnescare chi fa il deficiente con chi non ha nessuna voglia di disinnescare


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Estate 2011, in vacanza anche con la facera di mio marito.
> Io cambio il pannolino del mio terzo bambino davanti a lei, a mio marito e al marito, un po' in disparte.
> Lei: Che bel pisello che tiene 'sto creaturo (tre mesi d'uomo)
> Io: Ah, non lo so, bisognerà vedere una volta cresciuto, da piccolini che vuoi che si capisca.
> ...



Sì, si è comportata in modo imbarazzante (stupido... inutilmente allusivo... brrrr)... per se stessa...
E se fossi stata in tuo marito, non avrei gradito neppure io.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> E' 'na zoccola!


ona...

ahahahahah


----------



## Leda (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il problema è disinnescare chi fa il deficiente con chi non ha nessuna voglia di disinnescare


Invece di disinnescarlo, lo si può far _brillare _:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Invece di disinnescarlo, lo si può far _brillare _:mexican:



Hahahahah!!!
bella questa


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Invece di disinnescarlo, lo si può far _brillare _:mexican:


incendiandolo?

ahahahahah


----------



## ciliegina (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, si è comportata in modo imbarazzante (stupido... inutilmente allusivo... brrrr)... per se stessa...
> E se fossi stata in tuo marito, non avrei gradito neppure io.


Mio marito...all'epoca non capiva con chi avesse a che fare.


----------



## ciliegina (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, si è comportata in modo imbarazzante (stupido... inutilmente allusivo... brrrr)... per se stessa...
> E se fossi stata in tuo marito, non avrei gradito neppure io.


E questo non è niente.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Mio marito...all'epoca non capiva con chi avesse a che fare.


ah ci puoi giurare...

servono due lauree ed un master.....


----------



## ciliegina (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah ci puoi giurare...
> 
> servono due lauree ed un master.....


batava un po' di serietà da entrambe le parti, sono stati due immaturi.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> E questo non è niente.



Cmq è impressionante il grado di idiozia che raggiungono due persone che hanno condiviso anche un briciolo di intimità.

Credono davvero che non si colgano le allusioni, che non si veda o senta qualcosa.
Mi ricordo due miei colleghi.
Era da un pò che uscivano insieme... ovvero, loro non ce lo dicevano, ma era evidentissimo.
Una sera, cena sociale con tutto un gruppo, si sono messi a scherzare in un modo tale che io e un'altra abbiamo dovuto uscire di corsa e chiuderci in bagno per poter ridere liberamente.

E loro, convintissimi di essere due mummie...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Beh pensandoci su...meglio avere la moglie che fa la civetta...
che non la moglie...che tutti ti dicono...
Ohi ma che cornacchia di donna ti sei tirato su eh? Non le va mai bene niente!


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> batava un po' di serietà da entrambe le parti, sono stati due immaturi.


certo ma e' un altro discorso....

e' su tuo marito che non si fosse accorto che soffriva di zoccolite che dubitavo...


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh pensandoci su...meglio avere la moglie che fa la civetta...
> che non la moglie...che tutti ti dicono...
> Ohi ma che cornacchia di donna ti sei tirato su eh? Non le va mai bene niente!


di solito quando c'e' il fumo c'e' anche l'arrosto...

c'e' un'amica d'infanzia di mia moglie che a 50anni si veste da zoccola...tette quasi al vento anche in pieno inverno e diciamo che il palco regge e fotocopia della gonna di Barbie e ridiciamo che il sottopalco regge...

anche questa zoccoleggia davanti al marito addirittura lamentandosi che er marito nun glie gratta la teglia da mette in forno...Testuale...ahahahahahah

ora siccome va a Cuba 2 volte all'anno per 3 mesi alla volta, per cure alla figlia che in Italia nun ce stanno...poi dice i paesi comunisti...ahahahahah

se io o qualcun'altro pensa ai negroni che quella se prendera' li', semo malpensanti?

e nun me riferisco agli aperitivi...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> di solito quando c'e' il fumo c'e' anche l'arrosto...
> 
> *c'e' un'amica d'infanzia di mia moglie che a 50anni si veste da zoccola...tette quasi al vento anche in pieno inverno e diciamo che il palco regge e fotocopia della gonna di Barbie e ridiciamo che il sottopalco regge...
> 
> ...


comunque a volte è solo cattivo gusto...solo che gli uomini subito la vedono in questo modo.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a volte è solo cattivo gusto...solo che gli uomini subito la vedono in questo modo.


no no, invece c'ha buon gusto...

i vestiti, (vabbe' le tracce), so' molto carucci...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> di solito quando c'e' il fumo c'e' anche l'arrosto...
> 
> c'e' un'amica d'infanzia di mia moglie che a 50anni si veste da zoccola...tette quasi al vento anche in pieno inverno e diciamo che il palco regge e fotocopia della gonna di Barbie e ridiciamo che il sottopalco regge...
> 
> ...



daiiii sei rimasto a quando abitavi giu'amico..certo che la minigonna e la borda maculata stile ghepardo fanno schifo..ma se i vestiti sono di classe..si puo'fare..poi ti dico io sono contento..se avessi preso una squallida donnetta il problema non si porrebbe


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii sei rimasto a quando abitavi giu'amico..certo che la minigonna e la borda maculata stile ghepardo fanno schifo..ma se i vestiti sono di classe..si puo'fare..poi ti dico io sono contento..se avessi preso una squallida donnetta il problema non si porrebbe


ma la terronia un par de balle...

va' che gli altri masculi nun so' sudici come me ma nordici armeno armeno 6 generazioni e mezza e te dico che siamo tutti imbarazzati quando nei discorsi te sbatte le tette in faccia...

ao' mia moglie e le altre amiche ogni due per tre glje fanno...

ma Omi'(ssis), rassettate che esce la mercanzia...

ahahahahahah

c'avra' pure un bel paio di tette e du' belle cosce pero', cazzo e' imbarazzante....

se fosse stata la mia girava su una sedie a rotelle...

pero' io song' meridionalo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a volte è solo cattivo gusto...solo che gli uomini subito la vedono in questo modo.


Fidati...alcuni uomini...
altri...ti dicono con lo sguardo...
Ma fammi il piacere, copriti, che sei ridicola alla tua età...fidati...

Mi perplime il tuo generalizzare eh?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la terronia un par de balle...
> 
> va' che gli altri masculi nun so' sudici come me ma nordici armeno armeno 6 generazioni e mezza e te dico che siamo tutti imbarazzati quando nei discorsi te sbatte le tette in faccia...
> 
> ...



allora dipende in che ambito lo fa'..adesso scoprire un po'e di moda..le donne chic mettono la sciarpina,e coprono,sopra tutto al lavoro..poi ci sta'in una serata con amici,fare vedere un po'di piu'...
cosa siete..la mia''amica''sono 4 gg che non la sento..be'mi fa'...sai c'era mamma'....casso ma possibile??hai 28anni....niente..mamma'nn vuole..ahahahahhah..


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la terronia un par de balle...
> 
> va' che gli altri masculi nun so' sudici come me ma nordici armeno armeno 6 generazioni e mezza e te dico che siamo tutti imbarazzati quando nei discorsi te sbatte le tette in faccia...
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...alcuni uomini...
> altri...ti dicono con lo sguardo...
> *Ma fammi il piacere, copriti, che sei ridicola alla tua età...fidati...
> 
> *Mi perplime il tuo generalizzare eh?


ti quoto


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora dipende in che ambito lo fa'..adesso scoprire un po'e di moda..le donne chic mettono la sciarpina,e coprono,sopra tutto al lavoro..poi ci sta'in una serata con amici,fare vedere un po'di piu'...
> cosa siete..la mia''amica''sono 4 gg che non la sento..be'mi fa'...sai c'era mamma'....casso ma possibile??hai 28anni....niente..mamma'nn vuole..ahahahahhah..


solo scoprire un po'?

controluce glje famo la lastra pe' direttissima...

gl' abbiamo trovato na' frattura non guarita bene del '68 ed una polmonite cronica...

e ce credo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...alcuni uomini...
> altri...ti dicono con lo sguardo...
> *Ma fammi il piacere, copriti, che sei ridicola alla tua età...fidati...*
> 
> Mi perplime il tuo generalizzare eh?


Mi pare cosa buona e giusta.
Non certo per la bellezza o meno ma perchè se una a 50 anni deve riccorrere ancora allo sbandieramento di tette e culo per farsi notare non ha capito un fico secco della vita.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


>


vabbe' e' n'iperbole....

pero' qualche problemino a deambula' si', dai...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi pare cosa buona e giusta.
> *Non certo per la bellezza o meno ma perchè se una a 50 anni deve riccorrere ancora allo sbandieramento di tette e culo per farsi notare non ha capito un fico secco della vita*.


guarda che questo vale sempre! anche a 30!


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi pare cosa buona e giusta.
> Non certo per la bellezza o meno ma perchè se una a 50 anni deve riccorrere ancora allo sbandieramento di tette e culo per farsi notare non ha capito un fico secco della vita.


e sperando sempre che ci si limiti al solo appagamento estetico...

se domani...


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che questo vale sempre! anche a 30!


ccciusto...

colpito ed affondato...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ccciusto...
> 
> colpito ed affondato...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che questo vale sempre! anche a 30!


Insomma una deve fare la civetta con gusto...
Altrimenti credendo di fare la pavona, fa la figura della tacchina no?
Della faraona no?

Ci sono quelle che devono "valorizzare" il poco che hanno, e quelle che devono "velare" il troppo che hanno no?


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma una deve fare la civetta con gusto...
> Altrimenti credendo di fare la pavona, fa la figura della tacchina no?
> Della faraona no?
> 
> Ci sono quelle che devono "valorizzare" il poco che hanno, e quelle che devono "velare" il troppo che hanno no?


giusto! 



in ogni caso non è che "mostrando" in maniera "volgare" che ci si fa notare....o meglio ci si fa notare nel modo sbagliato!

resta comunque il fatto che c'è un'età per tutto! a 50anni non si può fare la ventenne perchè si rasenta veramente il ridicolo!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> giusto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohi ma esiste anche la donna oca eh?
Lei si crede figa così...
Perchè vietarglielo?

Facciamo un esempio...
Cosa diventi tu...se indossi un pushup?:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

La gente dice...guarda quella...fra un po' si eleva da terra eh?:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi pare cosa buona e giusta.
> Non certo per la bellezza o meno ma perchè se una a 50 anni deve riccorrere ancora allo sbandieramento di tette e culo per farsi notare non ha capito un fico secco della vita.



per lavoro qualche giorno fa',ho davanti una donna direi 52-52.molto bella elegantissima,che da furbona si era''dimenticata''3 bottoni della camicetta bianca che indossava aperti...ecco era un vedere o non  vedere..cosa sempre piacevole..diverso,e'stato quet'estate vedere tipa con canottiera,larga sotto leascelle,senza reggiseno..che ad ogni momento si vdeva tutto..volgare e maraglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2012)

io non sono capace di fare la civetta, mai stata capace. Porca miseria.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi ma esiste anche la donna oca eh?
> Lei si crede figa così...
> Perchè vietarglielo?
> 
> ...


no amico esistono quelle di classe e le cafone...le moderne quelle indietro,,come la moglie del mio amico,sai quello che dice..lothar cosa vuoi mia moglie ha 45anni..figurati se pensa a tradire....infatti e'vestita malissimo,mai un trucco.e d'estate costume intero blu..un sexi....ahahahahhah..
mia moglie dice..vedi se fosse tua moglie non ti preoccuperesti..e chi la guarda quella?''infatti...io le rispondo uno squallido come lei lo trova...
poi c'e chi puo'e chi non puo'..se sei grassa conle gambe storte niente mini ad esesmpio..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico esistono quelle di classe e le cafone...le moderne quelle indietro,,come la moglie del mio amico,sai quello che dice..lothar cosa vuoi mia moglie ha 45anni..figurati se pensa a tradire....infatti e'vestita malissimo,mai un trucco.e d'estate costume intero blu..un sexi....ahahahahhah..
> mia moglie dice..vedi se fosse tua moglie non ti preoccuperesti..e chi la guarda quella?''infatti...io le rispondo uno squallido come lei lo trova...
> poi c'e chi puo'e chi non puo'..se sei grassa conle gambe storte niente mini ad esesmpio..


Ma mio caro...per le mini...neanche vanno bene gambe lunghissime e magre eh?
Una assomiglia ad un fenicottero eh?

Comunque dal poco che ho potuto notare quella sera, tua moglie, è una donna estremamente elegante!
Come moltissime bolognesi no?


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono capace di fare la civetta, mai stata capace. Porca miseria.


Nemmeno io. Ma devo dire che dell'attenzione suscitata in questo modo non me n'è mai fregato molto.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro...per le mini...neanche vanno bene gambe lunghissime e magre eh?
> Una assomiglia ad un fenicottero eh?
> 
> Comunque dal poco che ho potuto notare quella sera, tua moglie, è una donna estremamente elegante!
> Come moltissime bolognesi no?



infatti..concordo ma sono poche quelle che possono permettersela...

vero..tutta roba stra firmata..ma alle volte anche robetta da mercato cinese...ma finche'il fisico aiuta

solo che diventa pallino..anche A era cosi'


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti..concordo ma sono poche quelle che possono permettersela...
> 
> vero..tutta roba stra firmata..ma alle volte anche robetta da mercato cinese...ma finche'il fisico aiuta
> 
> solo che diventa pallino..anche A era cosi'


Ma amico mio...a noi interessano non le civette...ma le fagiane no?
Ma non le vedi quando assumono quell'atteggiamento...da dai volpe...mangiami eh?
Lì siamo scemi se ci tiriamo indietro no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...a noi interessano non le civette...ma le fagiane no?
> Ma non le vedi quando assumono quell'atteggiamento...da dai volpe...mangiami eh?
> Lì siamo scemi se ci tiriamo indietro no?



guarad non me lo dire..ieri al momento di accendere il caminetto per cuocere la fiorentina,mia  accorgo che forse carbonella e'poca,corro al market,li dove abbiamo preso la pizza...e fuori,dall'auto mi chiama una tipa,moglie di un cliente..ahahahahah..lui sembra il re degli invorniti..lei ha un sorrisetto che non ti dico...aahahahhahah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarad non me lo dire..ieri al momento di accendere il caminetto per cuocere la fiorentina,mia  accorgo che forse carbonella e'poca,corro al market,li dove abbiamo preso la pizza...e fuori,dall'auto mi chiama una tipa,moglie di un cliente..ahahahahah..lui sembra il re degli invorniti..lei ha un sorrisetto che non ti dico...aahahahhahah


E osserva amico mio...
Se in auto con lei c'era suo marito...
Musoduro no?

Cosa non sono queste tizie eh?


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Estate 2011, in vacanza anche con la facera di mio marito.
> Io cambio il pannolino del mio terzo bambino davanti a lei, a mio marito e al marito, un po' in disparte.
> Lei: Che bel pisello che tiene 'sto creaturo (tre mesi d'uomo)
> Io: Ah, non lo so, bisognerà vedere una volta cresciuto, da piccolini che vuoi che si capisca.
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy:
Ho ancora i brividi...



ciliegina ha detto:


> E' 'na zoccola!


:rotfl::rotfl:




Simy ha detto:


> guarda che questo vale sempre! anche a 30!


Quotone


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:
> Ho ancora i brividi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Eh ma sta tenta...
Quella di ciliegina non è civetta eh?
E' facocera! Eh?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E osserva amico mio...
> Se in auto con lei c'era suo marito...
> Musoduro no?
> 
> Cosa non sono queste tizie eh?



no era sola...a scopo preventivo l'ho raccontato a mia moglie..se lo impara dalle comari e'peggio..ahahah.

casso stamattina e'venuta qua'..minigonna e aria moltoooo godereccia..ma business is business no??


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sta tenta...
> Quella di ciliegina non è civetta eh?
> E' facocera! Eh?


Si vabè.....però era da prenderle la testa con le mane e BAAAAM sbatterla sopra al ginocchio e poi tornare a cambiare il pannolino, tranquillamente.
E che cavolo...un po' di decoro!


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

*come non vestirsi a quasi cinquantanni*



Eliade ha detto:


> Si vabè.....però era da prenderle la testa con le mane e BAAAAM sbatterla sopra al ginocchio e poi tornare a cambiare il pannolino, tranquillamente.
> E che cavolo...un po' di decoro!


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

*come vestirsi a quasi cinquantanni...capelli a parte (ho un po' di perplessità)*


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Ti prego Minerva....leva quel coso rosa....è un offesa a quello splendido colore!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti prego Minerva....leva quel coso rosa....è un offesa a quello splendido colore!!! :unhappy:


:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Elle Macpherson????


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



ORROREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Aprile 2012)

*...*

AUTORE DEL POST INIZIALE

Sul fare la civetta, ho avuto una esperienza di una ragazza collega di lavoro , fidanzattissima, con cui sembrava che fosse li li per darmela, ma quando poi io calcavo la mano si tirava indietro. La mia esperienza mi faceva capire che i suoi atteggiamenti erano di interesse ma poi dopo si fermava sul più bello. Il gioco è andato avanti per due anni ( io non ero sposato ne fidanzato) poi mi hanno traferito e non ci siamo più sentiti..........

Dopo anni ho pensato che forse forse mi stava soltanto prendendo per il culo.......
Quindi penso che fare la civetta per le donne sia un modo per:-

1) Tenere a portata di mano (del tipo magari mio marito mi fa le corna) uno stuolo di sfigati che quando la vedono si fanno mille castelli e li drizza il c.....zo.;
2) Provare il loro fascino;
3) Far ingelosire il marito, del tipo vedi che mi quadano tutti e che se mi rompi i c..gl...ni mi tro....m...bo.. il primo;

Altro discorso e fare la civetta con uno solo, solitamente è il migliore amico del marito in tale caso forse sono corna in arrivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AUTORE DEL POST INIZIALE
> 
> Sul fare la civetta, ho avuto una esperienza di una ragazza collega di lavoro , fidanzattissima, con cui sembrava che fosse li li per darmela, ma quando poi io calcavo la mano si tirava indietro. La mia esperienza mi faceva capire che i suoi atteggiamenti erano di interesse ma poi dopo si fermava sul più bello. Il gioco è andato avanti per due anni ( io non ero sposato ne fidanzato) poi mi hanno traferito e non ci siamo più sentiti..........
> 
> ...


non stava facendo la civetta, ma la gattamorta, o prufumiera, ovvero colei che ti fa sentire solo il profumo. Le ragioni del gattamortismo sono disparate, quelle che hai citato sono alcune. Differenza sostanziale tra la civetta e la gattamorta è che la gattamorta a prescindere intende solo ottenere di farti perdere completamente la testa, non vuole null'altro, userà ogni possibile leva per il suo scopo, compresa la carta della povera ingenua fanciulla combattuta tra il desiderio e il senso del dovere, la civetta vuole attivamente la tua attenzione, non vuole farti tenerezza, poi... si vedrà.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non stava facendo la civetta, ma la gattamorta, o prufumiera, ovvero colei che ti fa sentire solo il profumo. Le ragioni del gattamortismo sono disparate, quelle che hai citato sono alcune. Differenza sostanziale tra la civetta e la gattamorta è che la gattamorta a prescindere intende solo ottenere di farti perdere completamente la testa, non vuole null'altro, userà ogni possibile leva per il suo scopo, compresa la carta della povera ingenua fanciulla combattuta tra il desiderio e il senso del dovere, la civetta vuole attivamente la tua attenzione, non vuole farti tenerezza, poi... si vedrà.


Quoto:up:
La gattamorta è il peggio che ci possa essere


----------



## Attila (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non stava facendo la civetta, ma la gattamorta, o prufumiera, ovvero colei che ti fa sentire solo il profumo. Le ragioni del gattamortismo sono disparate, quelle che hai citato sono alcune. Differenza sostanziale tra la civetta e la gattamorta è che la gattamorta a prescindere intende solo ottenere di farti perdere completamente la testa, non vuole null'altro, userà ogni possibile leva per il suo scopo, compresa la carta della povera ingenua fanciulla combattuta tra il desiderio e il senso del dovere, la civetta vuole attivamente la tua attenzione, non vuole farti tenerezza, poi... si vedrà.



Ah si'!!  A questo argomento potrei dedicare un intero trattato  :up:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non stava facendo la civetta, ma la gattamorta, o prufumiera, ovvero colei che ti fa sentire solo il profumo. Le ragioni del gattamortismo sono disparate, quelle che hai citato sono alcune. Differenza sostanziale tra la civetta e la gattamorta è che la gattamorta a prescindere intende solo ottenere di farti perdere completamente la testa, non vuole null'altro, userà ogni possibile leva per il suo scopo, compresa la carta della povera ingenua fanciulla combattuta tra il desiderio e il senso del dovere, la civetta vuole attivamente la tua attenzione, non vuole farti tenerezza, poi... si vedrà.



c....zo..perfetto ritratto di un ache ha fatto cosi'con me....


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> La gattamorta è il peggio che ci possa essere


La gattamorta dovrebbe' trova' un topo de fogna pe' falle vede' i sorci verdi...

cercasi volontari...astenersi perditempo...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> La gattamorta dovrebbe' trova' un topo de fogna pe' falle vede' i sorci verdi...
> 
> cercasi volontari...astenersi perditempo...
> 
> ahahahah


Quoto:up:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè, mia moglie, ogni volta che si esce mi rovina la serata/vacanza, perchè non perde occasione di fare la civetta con altri uomini (sguardi insistenti, risate esagerate a delle barzellette di dubbia qualità, complimenti). Ogni volta la rimprovero ma poi torna a rompere le p....... Quasi quasi le piazzo du corna...........



vogli farti una domanda...
è stata sempre così....???fa parte del suo carattere...??

oppure lo è diventata??
nel primo caso...ti direi che ognuno è fatto a suo modo...magari è carattere e basta..magario non haintenzioni peccaminose...
nel secondo caso starei in campana...
forse ha bisogno di attenzioni che non riceve piu da te...magari vuole solo farti ingelosire...è un atteggiamento stupido lo so..ma molte persone fanno così...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

*.....*



Annuccia ha detto:


> vogli farti una domanda...
> è stata sempre così....???fa parte del suo carattere...??
> 
> oppure lo è diventata??
> ...


Secondo me lo è sempre stata, perchè mi ha raccontato di avance che riceveva anche alla presenza del suo primo ex..... lo credo se guardi insistentemente un uomo quello pensa che anche che sei in compagnia sei sempre disponibile.......


----------



## ciliegina (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è sempre stata, perchè mi ha raccontato di avance che riceveva anche alla presenza del suo primo ex..... lo credo se guardi insistentemente un uomo quello pensa che anche che sei in compagnia sei sempre disponibile.......


Sante parole


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è sempre stata, perchè mi ha raccontato di avance che riceveva anche alla presenza del suo primo ex..... lo credo se guardi insistentemente un uomo quello pensa che anche che sei in compagnia sei sempre disponibile.......


a te non dovrebbe interessare quello che pensano gli altri....ma quello che pensa lei quando fa "la civetta"come dici tu...
se è carattere se ha sempre fatto così non dovresti preoccuparti...
can che abbaia non morde ricordatelo...
al giorno d'oggi bisogna piu aver paura delle santarelline...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te non dovrebbe interessare quello che pensano gli altri....ma quello che pensa lei quando fa "la civetta"come dici tu...
> se è carattere se ha sempre fatto così non dovresti preoccuparti...
> can che abbaia non morde ricordatelo...
> al giorno d'oggi bisogna piu aver paura delle santarelline...



hai ragione, anche io ho pensato "can che abbaia non morde", però mi fa fare delle immani figure di m..... e ne sono stuffo......... come se ne esce da queste situazioni?? Non ho propio idee......


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione, anche io ho pensato "can che abbaia non morde", però mi fa fare delle immani figure di m..... e ne sono stuffo......... come se ne esce da queste situazioni?? Non ho propio idee......


Conosco una donna... è così plateale nei suoi atteggiamenti da essere autoironica. All'inizio chi non la conosce... rimane perplesso, poi la conosci e capisci. Una delle persone con meno malizia al mondo. E una sera ad una cena... il marito, davanti ad uno rimasto un po'... perplesso, disse: forse mi mette le corna, ma quando io vado con mia moglie, mi tolgo la soddisfazione di cornificarne 20 in una volta. Questo per farti sorridere... ma se davvero ti dà fastidio... alla prima occasione in cui te lo puoi permettere fai altrettanto, probabilmente anche lei sentirà il fastidio della situazione e capirà.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conosco una donna... è così plateale nei suoi atteggiamenti da essere autoironica. All'inizio chi non la conosce... rimane perplesso, poi la conosci e capisci. Una delle persone con meno malizia al mondo. E una sera ad una cena... il marito, davanti ad uno rimasto un po'... perplesso, disse: forse mi mette le corna, ma *quando io vado con mia moglie, mi tolgo la soddisfazione di cornificarne 20 in una volta*. Questo per farti sorridere... ma se davvero ti dà fastidio... alla prima occasione in cui te lo puoi permettere fai altrettanto, probabilmente anche lei sentirà il fastidio della situazione e capirà.


questa è fantastica....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

salve a tutti ragazzi. questo topic per me capita a fagiolo, mi chiamo valerio ed ho 25 anni, cercherò di sintetizzarvi quello che mi è successo qualche ora fa: io e la mia ragazza (stiamo insieme da più di 4 anni), abbiamo passato un periodo di forte crisi del nostro rapporto, crisi durata diversi mesi nei quali ci consideravamo single ma di fatto ognuno dei due pensava all'altro. ultimamente abbiamo ricominciato a frequentarci e ho notato soprattutto da parte sua un "attaccamento" incredibile nei miei confronti che mai era stato così forte. Lei dice di amarmi, di volere solo me e di aver capito che sono io quello giusto per lei ecc ecc...(mio padre mi ha insegnato che le parole sono state inventate per prendere in giro le persone, ma questo è un altro discorso). Proprio poco fa, dopo aver passato insieme una bella serata, mi confessa che nonostante il suo amore nei miei confronti sia profondo, sente un'irrefrenabile voglia di flirtare (o civettare) con i ragazzi. lei dice di non avere nessun impulso sessuale nei confronti di nessuno eccetto che me, ma (come in un messaggio precedente ho letto) si diverte a fare la PROFUMIERA (che termine azzeccato!) con i ragazzi. insomma gliela fa annusare ma non gliela dà. ammette che forse non è una cosa normale (come si fa a parlare di normale o anormale a 25 anni?) e che è pronta a smettere se a me dovesse dare fastidio. ora il punto è che io non voglio inibire nessuno, insomma se una si sente di fare la civetta chi sono io per impedirglielo? quando le ho chiesto se a lei piacesse se io facessi la stessa cosa mia ha risposto così: "assolutamente NO, mi manderebbe su tutte le furie". aggiungo che in generale è sempre stata una ragazza che ama ricevere complimenti da tutti (donne comprese...di qualsiasi età), su tutto (carriera, vestiti, capelli, trucco, interessi ecc ecc.). voi che ne pensate? devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salve a tutti ragazzi. questo topic per me capita a fagiolo, mi chiamo valerio ed ho 25 anni, cercherò di sintetizzarvi quello che mi è successo qualche ora fa: io e la mia ragazza (stiamo insieme da più di 4 anni), abbiamo passato un periodo di forte crisi del nostro rapporto, crisi durata diversi mesi nei quali ci consideravamo single ma di fatto ognuno dei due pensava all'altro. ultimamente abbiamo ricominciato a frequentarci e ho notato soprattutto da parte sua un "attaccamento" incredibile nei miei confronti che mai era stato così forte. Lei dice di amarmi, di volere solo me e di aver capito che sono io quello giusto per lei ecc ecc...(mio padre mi ha insegnato che le parole sono state inventate per prendere in giro le persone, ma questo è un altro discorso). Proprio poco fa, dopo aver passato insieme una bella serata, mi confessa che nonostante il suo amore nei miei confronti sia profondo, sente un'irrefrenabile voglia di flirtare (o civettare) con i ragazzi. lei dice di non avere nessun impulso sessuale nei confronti di nessuno eccetto che me, ma (come in un messaggio precedente ho letto) si diverte a fare la PROFUMIERA (che termine azzeccato!) con i ragazzi. insomma gliela fa annusare ma non gliela dà. ammette che forse non è una cosa normale (come si fa a parlare di normale o anormale a 25 anni?) e che è pronta a smettere se a me dovesse dare fastidio. ora il punto è che io non voglio inibire nessuno, insomma se una si sente di fare la civetta chi sono io per impedirglielo? quando le ho chiesto se a lei piacesse se io facessi la stessa cosa mia ha risposto così: "assolutamente NO, mi manderebbe su tutte le furie". aggiungo che in generale è sempre stata una ragazza che ama ricevere complimenti da tutti (donne comprese...di qualsiasi età), su tutto (carriera, vestiti, capelli, trucco, interessi ecc ecc.). voi che ne pensate? devo preoccuparmi?


A me non mi convince il fatto che te lo abbia detto...
Mi suona come se volesse la tua approvazione per comportarsi in modo non corretto.
Fare la profumiera è pericoloso...perché puoi sempre trovare quello che ti prende e ti attacca al muro, al punto ai voglia a gridare al lupo.


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salve a tutti ragazzi. questo topic per me capita a fagiolo, mi chiamo valerio ed ho 25 anni, cercherò di sintetizzarvi quello che mi è successo qualche ora fa: io e la mia ragazza (stiamo insieme da più di 4 anni), abbiamo passato un periodo di forte crisi del nostro rapporto, crisi durata diversi mesi nei quali ci consideravamo single ma di fatto ognuno dei due pensava all'altro. ultimamente abbiamo ricominciato a frequentarci e ho notato soprattutto da parte sua un "attaccamento" incredibile nei miei confronti che mai era stato così forte. Lei dice di amarmi, di volere solo me e di aver capito che sono io quello giusto per lei ecc ecc...(mio padre mi ha insegnato che le parole sono state inventate per prendere in giro le persone, ma questo è un altro discorso). Proprio poco fa, dopo aver passato insieme una bella serata, mi confessa che nonostante il suo amore nei miei confronti sia profondo, sente un'irrefrenabile voglia di flirtare (o civettare) con i ragazzi. lei dice di non avere nessun impulso sessuale nei confronti di nessuno eccetto che me, ma (come in un messaggio precedente ho letto) si diverte a fare la PROFUMIERA (che termine azzeccato!) con i ragazzi. insomma gliela fa annusare ma non gliela dà. ammette che forse non è una cosa normale (come si fa a parlare di normale o anormale a 25 anni?) e che è pronta a smettere se a me dovesse dare fastidio. ora il punto è che io non voglio inibire nessuno, insomma se una si sente di fare la civetta chi sono io per impedirglielo? quando le ho chiesto se a lei piacesse se io facessi la stessa cosa mia ha risposto così: "assolutamente NO, mi manderebbe su tutte le furie". aggiungo che in generale è sempre stata una ragazza che ama ricevere complimenti da tutti (donne comprese...di qualsiasi età), su tutto (carriera, vestiti, capelli, trucco, interessi ecc ecc.). voi che ne pensate? devo preoccuparmi?


EVVIVA LA COERENZA!!!!!
si, devi preoccuparti.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

ciao, sono sempre valerio. per rispondere ad eliade: effettivamente non è stata lei a volerlo confessare, ma io che l'ho spinta a dirmelo, ti spiego: premesso che siamo in un periodo in cui cerchiamo di dirci tutto ciò che normalmente non si dovrebbe dire al proprio partner (questo per cercare di "risanare" il nostro rapporto e capire se davvero vogliamo stare insieme); dicevo, lei fino a venerdì è stata a dormire a casa della sua migliore amica (quando si riuniscono quelle due sono peggio di un circolo di cucito; cit. pulp fiction). ieri è venuta a dormire da me e quando le ho chiesto: allora, cosa vi siete dette? lei mi ha detto che hanno parlato del più e del meno e alla fine hanno parlato di me. Al che io, incuriosito, le ho chiesto di dirmi cosa si sono dette. lei inizialmente non voleva dirmi niente poi, data la mia insistenza, si è lasciata andare è mi ha confessato questo fatto della civetteria! inoltre mi ha confessato di dirmelo anche per sapere se questo potesse darmi fastidio o se la cosa potesse essere normale per me oppure no. ci tengo a precisare che non fa la profumiera con tutti, ma lo fa con i suoi amici di università (molti di loro si lamentano proprio del fatto che la fa annusare e poi non gliela dà). poi ci sono due "dettagli" di cui devo informarvi: 1) quattro anni fa la nostra storia è nata come un flirt, lei stava con un altro, io le ho fatto la corte, lei civettava con me fino al punto di innamorarsi e lasciare quel ragazzo per me. 2) lei non è stata mai single! lascia un ragazzo per mettersi con un altro (ha 25 anni). mai un periodo di solitudine. Mi ha confessato che questa sua civetteria probabilmente è dovuta al fatto che non è mai stata single e vuole un pò far cadere ai suoi piedi i suoi amici anche se per lei tutto si ferma lì in quanto è pazza di me (parole sue). io non ci capisco più niente, so solo che sono INFELICE e che non voglio più vederla nè sentirla nominare. ora è a casa qui con me (vivo da solo), non riesco nemmeno a guardarla negli occhi. stanotte non ho chiuso occhio. consigli? raga, scusate se sono pesante! è la prima volta della mia vita che partecipo ad un forum...


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salve a tutti ragazzi. questo topic per me capita a fagiolo, mi chiamo valerio ed ho 25 anni, cercherò di sintetizzarvi quello che mi è successo qualche ora fa: io e la mia ragazza (stiamo insieme da più di 4 anni), abbiamo passato un periodo di forte crisi del nostro rapporto, crisi durata diversi mesi nei quali ci consideravamo single ma di fatto ognuno dei due pensava all'altro. ultimamente abbiamo ricominciato a frequentarci e ho notato soprattutto da parte sua un "attaccamento" incredibile nei miei confronti che mai era stato così forte.
> Pessimo segno,indici di una tua gemellata protuberanza craniale (tradotto=corna)
> Lei dice di amarmi, di volere solo me e di aver capito che sono io quello giusto per lei ecc ecc...(mio padre mi ha insegnato che le parole sono state inventate per prendere in giro le persone, ma questo è un altro discorso). Proprio poco fa, dopo aver passato insieme una bella serata, mi confessa che nonostante il suo amore nei miei confronti sia profondo, sente un'irrefrenabile voglia di flirtare (o civettare) con i ragazzi. lei dice di non avere nessun impulso sessuale nei confronti di nessuno eccetto che me, ma (come in un messaggio precedente ho letto) si diverte a fare la PROFUMIERA (che termine azzeccato!) con i ragazzi.
> Adesso si dice cosi' fare le pompe tutto il giorno in facolta' e poi tornare la sera dal suo amato,splendida e lucente come le vergini dai candidi manti?
> ...


Se vuoi vivere e morire da becco,no.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Al che io, incuriosito, le ho chiesto di dirmi cosa si sono dette. lei inizialmente non voleva dirmi niente poi, data la mia insistenza, si è lasciata andare è mi ha confessato questo fatto della civetteria!
> Qui bisogna aggiornare il dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari
> inoltre mi ha confessato di dirmelo anche per sapere se questo potesse darmi fastidio o se la cosa potesse essere normale per me oppure no.
> Giusto,e' una corretta,LEI
> ...


Mai pensato di fare il lenone?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mai pensato di fare il lenone?


Dai Eretteo non fare scappare i giovini...no?
Ehi bel giovine...Valerio...dai iscriviti...


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Eretteo non fare scappare i giovini...no?
> Ehi bel giovine...Valerio...dai iscriviti...


Dai,Conte,basta leggere i due messaggi che ha postato Valerio,cosa c'e' da salvare in quel rapporto?
Io l'ho scritto per il suo bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

eretteo... ti voglio bene 

ps: il fatto del lenone non l'ho mica ben capita sai?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

eretteo cmq hai dato una visione splendidamente tragicomica e devo ammetterlo, mi hai fatto tornare il sorriso. 
Ma lei è una brava ragazza, sono sicuro non mi abbia mai messo le corna (queste sono le parole famose del cornuto). forse la civetteria è una caratteristica insita nelle donne. a loro piace essere lusingate ma la cosa finisce lì e basta. sono altri i motivi per i quali il rapporto è irrecuperabili, ma questa è un'altra storia. grazie a tutti di cuore per le risposte e scusate lo sfogo!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dai,Conte,basta leggere i due messaggi che ha postato Valerio,cosa c'e' da salvare in quel rapporto?
> Io l'ho scritto per il suo bene.



Cosa ne pensi invece del mio primo post.........


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensi invece del mio primo post.........


Questo me lo son perso,nella pagina precedente ne ho visti due e quelli ho commentato.

 



Non Registrato ha detto:


> eretteo cmq hai dato una visione splendidamente tragicomica e devo ammetterlo, mi hai fatto tornare il sorriso. :smile:
> Meglio riderci su piuttosto che buttarsi a mare,no?
> Un giorno (presto...) penserai a quanto tempo hai buttato,e a quante ragazze magari hai detto di no perche' pensavi a lei.
> Ti darai del fesso,e ridendo sarai pronto a ripartire.
> ...



Lascia perdere la "civetteria",qui ci son tutti i sintomi,i prodromi e stiamo cercandi di evitarti i postumi....

​


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dai,Conte,basta leggere i due messaggi che ha postato Valerio,cosa c'e' da salvare in quel rapporto?
> Io l'ho scritto per il suo bene.


Mah non ci resta che fare i barbagianni eh?
O gufare!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah non ci resta che fare i barbagianni eh?
> O gufare!


Non e' questione di atteggiarsi a pazienti,spietati e silenziosi rapaci notturni,ma di leggere nei due papiri del Valerio il cursus honorum della di cui,e valutare il grado di saturazione pallare del nostro.
Il primo e' ormai completo dall'edile fino al rango senatorio,ed il secondo e' a livello della camera magmatica del Vesuvio nel 79 dopo Cristo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' questione di atteggiarsi a pazienti,spietati e silenziosi rapaci notturni,ma di leggere nei due papiri del Valerio il cursus honorum della di cui,e valutare il grado di saturazione pallare del nostro.
> Il primo e' ormai completo dall'edile fino al rango senatorio,ed il secondo e' a livello della camera magmatica del Vesuvio nel 79 dopo Cristo.


Ma anche il nostro Valerio si farà le sue belle ossa no?
Noi siamo vecchi e sappiamo che loro, le donne, ne sanno una più del diavolo no?
Valerio è come dire agli inizi...della selva oscura...


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche il nostro Valerio si farà le sue belle ossa no?
> Noi siamo vecchi e sappiamo che loro, le donne, ne sanno una più del diavolo no?
> Valerio è come dire agli inizi...della selva oscura...


Certo che si,ha sbattuto il teschio contro il muro abbastanza a lungo da rendersi conto che forse e' il caso di smetterla.......gli serviva solo un amichevole consiglio che lo esortasse a ricominciare,invece d'incaponirsi con le capocciate neanche fosse un locomotore delle FS che cozza coi respingenti contro la barriera di fondo corsa del binario di Santa Maria Novella,tanto quello non si sposta,bisogna invertire il senso di marcia e poi ogni destinazione e' a portata di ruota.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensi invece del mio primo post.........


ciao ragazzi, sono sempre valerio, volevo solo dirvi che questo post che cito sopra in realtà non è stato scritto da me medesimo...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo che si,ha sbattuto il teschio contro il muro abbastanza a lungo da rendersi conto che forse e' il caso di smetterla.......gli serviva solo un amichevole consiglio che lo esortasse a ricominciare,invece d'incaponirsi con le capocciate neanche fosse un locomotore delle FS che cozza coi respingenti contro la barriera di fondo corsa del binario di Santa Maria Novella,tanto quello non si sposta,bisogna invertire il senso di marcia e poi ogni destinazione e' a portata di ruota.


E ce lo so...
Ma io spezzo una lancia in suo favore perchè ehm...
So cosa divento io quando mi incaponisco...
E' che non ho più l'energia di un tempo eh?


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sono sempre valerio, volevo solo dirvi che questo post che cito sopra in realtà non è stato scritto da me medesimo...


Ah,come non detto allora,comparendo sempre la dicitura "utente non registrato" si finisce per fare confusione


----------

